

How to know a developer is right for your startup - golfmatch

My partner and I created a startup called GolfMatch, which is a social network for golfers to find each other, and enhance their experience.  Our goal is to match golfers based on specific criteria listed in their profile, locate players and courses with GPS targeting, and connect users through our messaging capabilities.  We are looking for a developer to come on full time (salary,equity, benefits) and create a custom backend, as well as the IoS, Android, and web versions.  It has been quite difficult to find the right developer for this full time role, so PLEASE let me know if you have any suggestions.  Thank you in advance.<p>-Peter Kratsios
======
ansimionescu
I'd say that this is the wrong strategy - the said developer has to be
proficient with: backend development, frontend development, app development
(on 2 platforms!), and have some solid design skills. Basically, if someone
like that existed, he'd most probably be a rockstar beyond your price range
(and who might not even be interested to work with you). What you will most
probably find is someone average at all those tasks (I'd say average is the
best case, jacks of all trades are tricky to evaluate).

What I'd advise: * limit your hiring to a really strong backend developer and
implement a solid backend API that can be used by all your frontends * hire
two good web/app shops for the rest - there are a couple of very good ones out
there, do your homework and find what those are * if you choose to go the
single developer route, check Phonegap Build
[https://build.phonegap.com/](https://build.phonegap.com/) * maybe in time
hire a frontend dev and/or a designer

What are you guys contributing to the startup? I assume it's domain know-how
and business. If that's the case, you should probably also look into enhancing
your marketing skills (to be successful you'll also have to get into sales and
customer support but this will be later I think). Check PG's last article
regarding this topic (i.e. 'what founders should do'):
[http://paulgraham.com/ds.html](http://paulgraham.com/ds.html)

Good luck!

~~~
golfmatch
Thank you SO much for that breakdown, as all of your advice and suggestions
are greatly appreciated. I couldn't agree more that we need to narrow our
focus and hire developers based on specific tasks they excel in, rather than
finding someone who can accomplish everything. I will definitely look into
Phonegap Build. Any chance you would be willing to have a deeper conversation
with me so I can pick your brain a little more. My email is
pkratsios@golfmatchapp.com- I would love to bounce some ideas off of you.

------
krmmalik
Could you elaborate on the challenges you've had?

Has it been difficult because of a lack of talent, lack of cultural fit or
something else?

Also. I don't know if you know but HN runs a "Who's Hiring" post on the 1st of
every month.

You could also try /r/ForHire on Reddit

But that's assuming it's lack of talent that is your main challenge.

~~~
golfmatch
Thank you very much for the response.

It is not a lack of talent, but a lack of developers willing to work on a full
time startup, or at least the ones I have spoken to. We want to create a
custom backend to work off of going forward as we bring on golf course
affiliates and establish communities for golfers to join, and new features to
come- so there will be constant updates throughout the year that our developer
will need to focus on. I am assuming we would need a more experienced
developer to create the backend??

Our job description is as follows..please let me know your thoughts

Title: Lead Developer/ VP of Engineering

Position/Job Description GolfMatch is looking to hire a Lead Developer/VP of
Engineering to expand upon the functionality of its iOS app, as well as build
out the complementary website and Android app. We are looking for seamless
integration of the three platforms, as well as an easy-to-navigate user
interface, and several social components to drive user acquisition. This hire
will be employee #1 for the company and we're excited to bring someone on to
help build the products and grow the team.

Product Details GolfMatch was created to change the way golfers network by
connecting individuals based on precise interests to provide the ideal golfing
experience. ee

Key Responsibilities • Oversee transition from outsourced dev team to in-house
production • Build out new products (Android app and website) as well as
maintain/update/add new features to current product (iOS app) • Coordinate
hiring process for additional developers • Manage all technical decisions of
the company Skills/Qualifications Embraces new & emerging technologies Solves
problems with innovative and creative approaches Is independent, tenacious &
driven Uses HTML5, CSS3 & JQuery to implement interactive user interfaces Uses
Objective-C/IOS, Java/ADK & Cross Platform frameworks for mobile application
development Uses Linq, Entity Framework & MS SQL Server to implement
persistence layer Implements REST/JSON services to power mobile apps and
JavaScript components Engages in agile development methodologies Integrates
3rd party APIs and SDKs into solutions

~~~
krmmalik
Sorry. Replied on the wrong thread.

Ok - Your job specification and requirements seem reasonable.

Did any of the developers give you a reason why they were unwilling to commit?

~~~
golfmatch
All of the developers I have been looking into- either have a full time job
right now, or strictly work as a free lancer so they can accomplish many
projects throughout the year. However, everyone has been interested in the
concept and the team we have established, so maybe I have been too picky in
making the leap of faith and bringing someone on to accomplish the tasks at
hand. We would like to bring on someone full time to utilize the backend we
will create, and make changes on the front end throughout the year- however,
judging on the feedback it may not be a bad option to hire developers who can
focus their skills on specific aspects of the product development.

~~~
krmmalik
The commenter above has given some very good advice. I'm not a developer so I
can't evaluate on the same level, not to mention i was replaying at 1am local
time.

Also, do look into something like parse.com for your backend.

One thing I will say is, that if you still struggle even after breaking the
development requirements down and narrowing the focus, do evalute whethere
there are other factors affecting your ability to attract talent.

I've observed previously where Developers are afraid to join a start-up due to
a lack of faith in the financial ability of the start-up. It's a very high
risk decision to make.

Just something to consider. I'm not saying it is necessarily the case for your
start-up.

